# Caboose Plans



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Does anyone have a source for plans, Drawings, or blue prints for a 1:1 caboose?

JJ


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,

Try this link www.dogpatchandwesternrr.com/index.php

Go over to LSC topic, Other Scales Caboose Gazebo by Andy Clark. Hope this helps

Chuckger


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

John
I don't if any of the following is what you are looking for, but feel free to download any one or all that you desire.









VRR-Caboose-1909 (PDF 2MB)[/b]

BR-P_RR-SteelFrameCaboose-1915 (PDF 6MB)[/b]

NC-StL_RR_Caboose-1916 (PDF 6MB)[/b]

Penn-RR_SteelCabose-1917 (PDF 4MB)[/b]

PS-N_RR_CabosseSteelUnder-1915 (PDF 4MB)[/b]

USRA-StdCabooseCar-1919 (PDF 2MB)[/b]


----------

